# New Hedgie snuffly, with dry ears.



## NicoleStott (Jan 1, 2010)

I recently got another hedgehog (a super cute pinto). When I got her home, her poop was a little green and runny, but I figured it was stress, and it cleared up. The next day I noticed she was snuffly, her breathing audible. There hasn't been any discharge, and it gets quieter, but doesn't go away. It's been two weeks. She eats, and is fine in every other way. I want to give her some baytril. Good idea? I have three other hedgies, could she have picked something up from them that they haven't shown symptoms to? They have never had any respiratory problems. 
What kind of quarantine do you guys do?
Nicole


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Quarantine usually involves keeping the new hedgehog totally away from the others in another room for at least 30 days, you wash and disinfect your hand between handling the new one and others (and vice versa) and change your clothing, and of course anything else that may come in contact with one and the other.

In my case when Loki came home, I didn't have a seperate room but I kept him away from Hester at the polar opposite side of the room, and personally I would only handle one of them per night, which would ensure that I was clean since the next day I would have showered and changed all my clothing. Worked out fine though not the best way to do it.

I'm unsure about the breathing, are you sure there is no discharge, hedgehogs can be very quick at licking their noses clean before you can see it, though if she's been doing this for two weeks, if she had an URI, I think it would have progressed. If anything the hedgie will need a vet to check her out, but I can't say, there might just be noisy breathers in the hedgehog world, if so I'm sure another member will chime in. Vet check though, its good to do so anyways just to ensure she's in good health.


----------

